# does your handgun hurt your hand?



## striper slug (Jul 29, 2011)

shot a lcr and a lcp alot a few months back, now my hand has a numb spot on my palm,, doesnt really hurt it just stays numb all the time,, any ideas


----------



## hunter44a (Jul 30, 2011)

Sounds like u damaged or pinched a nerve


----------



## frankwright (Jul 30, 2011)

Probably a pinched nerve.
Those small handguns like LCP,LCR, lightweight S&W's are meant to be carried a lot and shot a little.

They are not fun range guns for sure.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Jul 30, 2011)

*Not my hand, but my left ear*

My 44 mag is extremely loud and once rang my ear to the point where I couldn't hear out of it for well over one hour. So now I use the earmuffs.


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 30, 2011)

Pinched nerve like above.  Try using shooting gloves for extended shooting.  I use them for my .454 and it makes a big difference.


----------



## cb3725 (Jul 30, 2011)

I've had that happen, but only after extensive (hundreds of rounds) shooting in day. It faded within a couple of days though. If it's been months, could be a nerve or even maybe a deep bruise. Is there nothing else you do that might be hurting your hands? It just doesn't seem like some shooting from that long ago should still be hurting.


----------



## EMC-GUN (Aug 1, 2011)

My Contender with full throttle 44 Mag loads will rock your world (and your hand) quite nicely.


----------



## SakoL61R (Aug 1, 2011)

My Contender in .375 JDJ is an absolute Hand-Punisher even with a padded PAST glove and a muzzle brake.


----------



## DeucesWild (Aug 4, 2011)

I ran across a pair of fingerless padded riding gloves that I use to wear back when I was riding a Harley. Tried them out the last time I shot my 460 S&W and it seemed to help a little.


----------



## pnome (Aug 4, 2011)

.454 casull starts to hurt me after about 20 rounds.  Weightlifting glove helps a lot though.


----------



## ATLRoach (Aug 4, 2011)

My mag-na-ported 45-70 Contender will make my hands tingle after 50 or so rounds.


----------



## sandhillmike (Aug 4, 2011)

My Super Blackhawk .44 mag hurt my hand until I changed grips.


----------



## Dyrewulf (Aug 6, 2011)

Well, I shoot a .454 Casull (Raging Bull) 6.5", with a ported barrel. If you have a firm grip, up through MagTech 300 grain loads you're fine, if you have ANY slack in the grip, your hands are numb for an hour.  Other than that, I've had issues with .45 ACP full frame, but only after 200-300 rounds in one session, all military hardball.


----------



## LanceColeman (Aug 8, 2011)

Dyrewulf said:


> Well, I shoot a .454 Casull (Raging Bull) 6.5", with a ported barrel. If you have a firm grip, up through MagTech 300 grain loads you're fine, if you have ANY slack in the grip, your hands are numb for an hour.  Other than that, I've had issues with .45 ACP full frame, but only after 200-300 rounds in one session, all military hardball.



I'm along the same lines of thinking. 300 gr. +P buffalo bores in my 44 mag will start getting a little rough on my hand after about 100rounds. But the actual GRIP on the handgun as well as the GRIP you take with your hands makes a huge difference. You try and slack my sbh and she'll bite ya with that round. You steady up and hold her like a man and she's easily managable. I also shoot the ol school ruger target style grips on my sbh. It's a larger grip and fills out the hand and disburses the recoil alot better IMHO.


----------



## rabbithound (Aug 8, 2011)

my SBH hurts.....not too bad that I dont shoot it .....but by gosh there is no guessing if you pulled the trigger (especially with the loads I use for deer)


----------



## tim scott (Aug 12, 2011)

this has been numb for a few months???? you've done nerve damage.... see a doc. maybe anti-inflamatories will work if not surgery.
tim


----------

